# Compra-venta > Vendo >  CUENCOS DE ARROZ VERSIÓN AL BAKER

## germangarciamagia

Vendo la versión de los cuencos de arroz chino de Al Baker, junto a la tan buscada cubierta de caucho. Los interesados pueden contactar conmigo por aquí o a través de mi correo electrónico germangl@ymail.com (con y de Yahoo).

----------

